# CRI question??



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

*Color spectrum question??*

I curently have 4*philips and 1*neon type 11(18000k).

I don't belive in the purpose they say the florescent tubes are made.
I don't know which of the tubes will help plants grow better.
My aquariums is 62.5G and i have 5*48" fluorescent on it.the aquarium is havily planted so the only factor which can influence the plant groth is color spectrum.

The first picture shows the color spectrum of main( i have 4 of this) tubes.However i want to put something like 3 special tubes and 2 of this ones.

And now the special light. They are in simmilar order with the color spectrum pictures
18000k
2800K
18000k
4200K

Do you think that the philips is good or bad??
Which one would you use to promote plant grow in combination with 2 philips florescent tubes ????


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I believe the phillips tubes have a CRI somewhere in the 80's. CRI and color spectrum are two different things and I think you may be confusing them. CRI stands for color rendering index and is represented by a number up to 100, 100 being the best. Bulbs of different kelvin temperatures can have the same CRI. 

That being said I would rate the phillips bulbs as "okay" because there are plenty of bulbs out there with higher CRIs in the low to mid 90's. ZooMed makes some of the best T8 48" bulbs there are in my opinion and online they are not very pricey either.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I know that they are cheap online but they mainly have the headquarters in USA,UK or Canada. I live in Romania. I have to pay 2X$ for the items to come to Romania ( 6X for a bag of flourite) The type of florescent tubes that i have presented are the only one that i can buy from a petshop that is about 200km away from where I live. Sorry for the confusion I created ( was a little occuied when i wrote the message)
So aronT which one of thoose color spectrum images works beter for my plants??
Some more help please??


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I had not realized it was hard for you to get the other bulbs. Of those spectrums you posted the last one is probably best. The kelvin range most peolple shoot for is between 5,000K and 10,000K. Are the phillips bubls the daylight bulbs that are in the 6,000K range? If so, I would use those over all the others.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

The last one is sun-glo from hagen. The philips bulbs are cool daylight but i'm worried that they don't have the red radiation but they have a peak in blue radiation and i think that will help my plants grow bushier.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Go the the sun-glo from Hagen then. I've used those before and they work pretty well.


----------

